
Ask HN: Crypto Categorization/Taxonomy - jenniferlum
Is there a crypto categorization system or taxonomy thats being adopted as a standard across the industry?
======
verdverm
Which "crypto" are you referring to? Please be more specific

~~~
jenniferlum
cryptocurrency. is there a standard categorization system being used similar
to "sector" categorization in the public markets?

~~~
verdverm
The other, original crypto is cryptography.

I would say that there is technical or feature based segmentation, for example
public-permissionless vs. private-permissioned blockchains. Otherwise, it's
more of a database, so you see some breaking down by sector application. Some
people are trying new "economies" or "marketplaces." Private blockchains seem
to be having more success entering the mainstream, under the radar. Much like
swapping any tech in a process, the user doesn't really care, or care to know.

There also seems to be less interest in the new crypto around HN these days,
with good reason.

